# I love my Boxer so much



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

our bottle babies would be mothered by our fixed male dog -- it was to funny. They would do the same thing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a sweetheart. We have a doberman that is like that. Very loving toward any kind of baby. She'd always nudge and clean our little bottle baby last year.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Lady is such a great dog. She's so patient and tolerant of the smaller animals. I never cared much either way for Boxers before we got one (she was supposed to be hubby's dog lol) but I'm sold on them now.





































This is HER kitty. Aren't they the cutest?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute!! She is precious.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are wonderful pictures, and great dogs! (The little one too) Do you know how to tell if they are going to be good with other animals before you have them? I have a dane that I got as a pup that has much too much prey instinct. My old dane is fine with everyone, but unfortunately she is 11 and 1/2, and the young one is going to live a lot longer. I have really good fences and she isn't allowed near the goats. 

Will a dog like yours learn to have a serious prey instinct from another dog who has one? I'm afraid I am going to have to be a one dog person for a few years.

Jan


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

OMGosh how cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can see why you love her! Not only pretty but so sweet with other critters. The first one with the baby is just too precious.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Two of my dogs were raised from puppies with me (the chihuahua in the picture above, miss queen of the farm, and my chihuahua/doxie mix) and two are rescues.

The two I raised were heavily socialized and taught important behaviors. They are EXTREMELY well behaved around smaller critters. I've even come home to loose baby chicks and even a loose pet lizard, and my dogs will not harm them.

Lady, the boxer, was from a breeder. Lady did not produce puppies well, so we adopted her. She was raised around goats, cats, and kids, and just generally has an outstanding calm tolerant personality. She WILL however play with birds, and could possibly kill them on accident. I will post a link to a video of her playing with our late Mister Duck.

Harry, our Chinese Crested, was a rescue from a puppy mill, but has settled in well. He tolerates the other animals, mostly by ignoring them.

The key is socialization at a young age 

If you bring in or have another dog who has a prey drive, this CAN cause your "good" dog to join in. It's the pack mentality. I no longer allow myself to own dogs with a high prey drive, its too risky.





 Lady and Mister Duck "playing"


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww so cute! My Miniature Husky is great with other animals as well. When I had Ebony in my room as a bottle baby Laci just LOVED her! They'd play chase outside, chase the garbage guys, and "bark" at anybody walking by as well. (of course someone was always supervising from the kitchen or something) If I tell her to leave something she won't touch it, she'll watch it, but never touch it. And by the way, she wasn't even raised around livestock, okay well sorta, I got her when she was about 1 year old. lol


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable...  what a beautiful and loving dog.... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

She's a cutie! I like her eyes, so expressive.

I have a choredog that is great w/all critters, big and small. There's no way I could manage all our lil' farm without her. She's worked everything from baby quail, ducks, guinea and geese to sheep, goats, range cattle and even wild burros. She's very talented, only applies as much force as necessary and is remarkably versatile in her working style. I'm proud to say my girl's never broken skin aside from ripping an ID tag out of a onery bull's ear, and he asked for it. Stockdogs do have high prey drives of which herding instinct is a derivative. The key is proper training and learning how to control the dog without ruining it's natural talent, providing it does have talent. That's another story.


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG! How sweet! Dogs are just wonderful! 

My dogs (5) and my goaties get along so well too! One of my does aborted a few months ago and my Bloodhound picked up the fetus and frantically paced back and forth until I came out to see what he had....not a mark on it! He was so worried and brought it to me. That wasn't the first time either. A baby chick had gotten out and he picked it up and brought it to me very wet but completely unharmed (although scared I'm sure). When our Lab and Jark Russel killed a opossum, the Bloodhound went out to try and save it too!

I am so amazed at his gentleness!


----------

